#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Ik doe mijn sebab om wellicht iemand te leren kennen voor het huwelijk insha Allah,

## Serin30

Salaam Alaikoum,

Via deze weg doe ik mijn sebab om een oprechte serieuze man te leren kennen met de juiste intentie insha Allah die klaar is voor het huwelijk.
Mijn voorkeur gaat naar een man die ons Deen belangrijk vind, een man die zijn salaat verricht en niet bezig is met haramzaken.
Ook ben ik niet uit naar een relatie ik ben toekomst gericht en doe daarom mijn sebab om wellicht hier een man te leren kennen met de juiste intentie.
Ik ben zelf 30 jaar van Marokkaans komaf af.

Spreekt mijn bericht jou aan dan kan je mij pmen.


Asalaam Alaikoum��

----------


## Rayaan123

Bij deze vind ik dat ik bij jou wens.pasdus wie weet makatib groeten

----------


## mazzouss

Als jou inentie om met een gelovig iemand te trouwen 
inshallah wordt jou da7waa geaccepteerdt en gehoordt

----------


## Mooie meid

Salam, wat is je leeftijd en Waarvandaan. Ik ken namelijk iemand voor je

----------


## khadir

> Salaam Alaikoum
> 
> Via deze weg doe ik mijn sebab om een oprechte serieuze man te leren kennen met de juiste intentie insha Allah die klaar is voor het huwelijk.
> Mijn voorkeur gaat naar een man die ons Deen belangrijk vind, een man die zijn salaat verricht en niet bezig is met haramzaken.
> Ook ben ik niet uit naar een relatie ik ben toekomst gericht en doe daarom mijn sebab om wellicht hier een man te leren kennen met de juiste intentie.
> Ik ben zelf 30 jaar van Marokkaans komaf af.
> 
> Spreekt mijn bericht jou aan dan kan je mij pmen.
> 
> ...


Salaam aleikoem,
Je profiel spreekt mij zeker aan
ik ben zelf nooit gehuwd,vaste baan verdien eerlijk mijn brood
ik ben spntaan,gezellig luisterend oor
beeberkomaf lang leukuitziend
mocht je interesse hebben dan verwacht ik een reactie terug

----------


## drismjhh

Salam pm mij heb intresse.

----------


## Serin30

Up up up

----------


## Serin30

Up up

----------


## Serin30

Up up

----------


## Ridwan1

Salaam alaikoum , heb je berichtje gelezen en heb interesse om kennis met je te maken laat gerust iets weten
Wa alaikoum Salaam

----------


## abdel0

Salam

----------

